# 6061 aluminum vs 6065



## Armourer (Mar 14, 2019)

First of all, hopefully this is the right forum to ask this, but I was wondering if there was much difference in the the strength between 6061 and 6065? I need to remake a part that was 6065 but all I have here is 6061. Thanks all.


----------



## pacifica (Mar 14, 2019)

Armourer said:


> First of all, hopefully this is the right forum to ask this, but I was wondering if there was much difference in the the strength between 6061 and 6065? I need to remake a part that was 6065 but all I have here is 6061. Thanks all.


Very little difference, depending on what the part is for.


----------



## cbellanca (Mar 14, 2019)

The mechanical properties are similar. However hardness is a significant factor in tensile, shear and fatigue strength. Check the exact type of 6061 you have and compare it with the intended application for the 6065.


----------



## Bob Korves (Mar 14, 2019)

Yes, you need to know what hardness.  T6, or what?  What are you making?


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Mar 15, 2019)

looks like bismuth and copper are exchanged in the alloys.

other than that, call them comparable in most aspects
as long as you are not making life saving devices, or items of thin cross section.


----------



## Armourer (Mar 16, 2019)

They are both T6 so I should be good to go. Thanks all


----------

